

Managing Big Data - Imgur - adriancooney
http://imgur.com/blog/2013/04/23/tech-tuesday-managing-big-data/

======
chetanahuja
HBase... sigh. Don't do big data in java.

[https://plus.google.com/116526939809773662383/posts/StdJ2CH7...](https://plus.google.com/116526939809773662383/posts/StdJ2CH7rKF)

